# Bandage tightness



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys. Benny had his surgery today, he is still groggy and in a lot of pain. The doctor said to not feed him tonight, vomiting could cause stiches to rupture or something and because the anasthesia makes them a bit sick he said to not risk it. 

Anyway his bandages are tight around his body. I dont know how tight is too tight. He can still breath and circulation wont be cut off to limbs. Thanks. Here he is when he came home






he has long fur so it looks like his being squished. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

where he is bandaged it is such a tricky place to bandage, so it makes sense if it is snug.... The Doctors that I work with always say you should be able to stick two fingers underneath to make sure that you aren't cutting off circulation.... HOWEVER, having said that, I think that it is best to listen to the professionals that did the procedure... if you are uncomfortable and think something isn't right, Bring it up to them and ask for clarification and reassurance. If you are then not satisfied, maybe seek another professionals advice... if they are so worried about his sutures and vomiting, I'm surprised they didn't insist on keeping him overnight? perhaps they thought he would be better off at home if he is a nervous guy.... if he is uncomfortable and in pain, did the doctors say if it was okay to put cold compresses?


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! Its 740 pm right now so theyre not in office but will call and make 100% sure about the tightness. Generally I can stick 2 fingera in between but 1 or2 places I cant put 1 through. But thats under his chest. 

They dont have overnight staff to do monitoring. He says he finds that the owners generally keep a close eye on the animal for signs that somethings wrong. Around his limbs the bandage is loose. The neck also. Its just the chest area thats snugg. I dont know if the wound on his side is stiched because the vet had to cut a very wide diameter to get the whole tumor. So maybe its tight to keep everything out the wound? I have no idea.

Thanks! Hes going back wednesday for change of bandage and a wound checkup to check for infection and such. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

if the tumor was so large and if it was a suspicious looking if makes sense that they would take large margins. and if that is the case, then perhaps the skin is tight. Maybe thats why they bandaged it.... I hope your baby feels better soon. I'm sending warm fuzzy thoughts his way.


----------

